# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أب وابنه أصمان أبكمان: نحن نفهم بعضنا  ...

## فرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*صباح / مساء*
*الانوااار المحمديه*  

*أب وابنه أصمان أبكمان: نحن نفهم بعضنا*  
*(مشاري) حالة خاصة أكدت أن حياة المعاق في أسرة معاقة أفضل من عيشه في عائلة سوية تنظر* 
*إليه بازدراء*

**
 

*مشاري مع والده وكلاهما يعانيان إعاقة سمعية ولكنهما متفاهمان ككل الأصحاء* *الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي* 

*من أصعب ما يواجهه أي طفل يعاني من إعاقة سمعية أو بصرية أو جسدية أو فكرية هو العيش بين أشقاء أسوياء في كنف والدين يفرقان بينه وبين أشقائه في المعاملة، عندها يشعر بالحرمان والشعور بالنقص مما يؤثر سلبا في تنشئته نفسيا.* 
*هنا يحذر المختصون في علم النفس والتربية الخاصة من الأساليب الخاطئة أو غير السوية في التعامل مع الطفل المعاق كالرفض والقسوة أو الحماية الزائدة والتدليل, وإثارة الشعور بالنقص والتفرقة والتي تنعكس آثارها السلبية على الطفل وتؤثر في شخصيته مدى الحياة.*
*ويواجه بعض الآباء الأسوياء صعوبة في التفاهم مع أطفالهم وخلق أجواء أسرية يسودها الحب والوئام ولكن الحال يكون أكثر صعوبة عندما يكون من بين الأطفال معاقون يصعب التعامل معهم.*
*إذا كان هذا حال الآباء الأسوياء مع أطفالهم الأسوياء أو من كان بينهم طفل معاق فكيف الحال بأسرة يعاني جميع أفرادها من إعاقة في السمع والكلام بمن فيهم الأب والأم إلا أن هناك من الآباء المعاقين من استطاع أن يسير بمركب أسرته التي تعاني من الإعاقة إلى بر الأمان ليسجل بذلك أن عيش المعاق في أسرة معاقة أفضل بكثير من عيشه مع أسرة سوية تنظر إليه بازدراء.*
*حالة (حاسن الثقفي) الذي يعاني من إعاقة في السمع والكلام أبهرت المحيطين به بقدرته على إيجاد لغة تفاهم مع طفله (مشاري) ذي الأربع سنوات الذي يعاني ذات الإعاقة، فكانت لغة الإشارة هي الحل الوحيد للتواصل بين الأب وطفله.*
*وعلى الرغم من أن مشاري لم يصل للعمر الذي يؤهله للالتحاق بالمدرسة لتعلم لغة الإشارة رسميا ومن ثم تعلم القراءة والكتابة ليسهل عليه التواصل مع المجتمع إلا أنه استطاع وبسرعة مذهلة أن يتعلم لغة الإشارة من والديه وشقيقته التي تكبره بـ 4سنوات والذين يشتركون جميعا في عوق السمع والكلام.*
*وقد لفت الانتباه لغة التفاهم العجيبة بين الأب وطفله وخاصة عندما يصطحبه في المناسبات العامة فلم تكن الإعاقة حاجزاً أمام التفاهم بين الأب وابنه وتفاعلهما مع المجتمع الذي أبهره كيف يتحدث الطفل مع والده بكل طلاقة بلغة الإشارة وكيف يفهم الأب احتياجات هذا الصغير ويلبيها.*
*وعن طريق خالد الشهري – وهو مترجم لغة الإشارة- تحدث الأب حاسن الثقفي لـ"الوطن" عن تجربته في تربية طفله الذي لا يستطيع التواصل معه إلا بلغة الإشارة، قائلا: لست أنا وطفلي الوحيدين اللذين يعانيان من عوق في السمع والكلام فزوجتي وطفلتي أيضا تعانيان من نفس الإعاقة لكنها ولله الحمد لم تعيقنا كأسرة عن العيش بالشكل الطبيعي الذي يعيشه أي إنسان.*
*وأضاف الثقفي أنه ينتمي لأسرة يعاني عدد من أعضائها حالات إعاقة معينة فهناك بعض أشقائه وشقيقاته يعانون من نفس إعاقته لكنها تمثل للأسرة جميعا أمرا طبيعيا فلم تعد عائقا أمامهم في الحياة.*
*وعن سرعة تعلم مشاري للغة الإشارة وإتقانها على الرغم من صغر سنه أشار والده إلى أن تعلم لغة الإشارة للصغار أسهل من تعلم النطق والكلام مشيرا إلى أن طفله ولد في بيئة ليس أمامها وسيلة للتواصل إلا بلغة الإشارة وعن طريق المشاهدة أتقنها قبل أن يلتحق بالمدرسة التي تعلم هذه اللغة ولم يلتحق بأي دورة إطلاقا.*
*وبين حاسن أن الأسرة تستطيع أن تتعامل مع وسائل التقنية الحديثة وقد علم أطفاله استخدام جهاز الحاسب الآلي وهو يجيد ذلك ويعمل ناسخا في إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنين بالطائف.* 
*يقول الدكتور مصطفى أبو المجد عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم التربية الخاصة بجامعة الطائف إن الوالدين عند إصابة طفلهما بالإعاقة السمعية على سبيل المثال, تتأثر نفسيتهما مما يساهم في منعهما من إدراك الكثير من الأمور التي قد تسبب لهما آلاماً نفسية خطيرة تنعكس على فشلهما في إيجاد حلول للتعايش مع ابنهما المعاق. وأضاف: يمر الأبوان بتجربة اختلاف لانفعالاتهما وتداخلها بأحاسيسهما مما يؤثر على صالح طفلهما، وبالتالي يتغير الجو الانفعالي داخل المنزل وينشأ جو تشوبه خيبة الأمل. وأكد أبو المجد أن نجاح التواصل بين الطفل والأم والأسرة ككل يعتمد على سلوك الطرفين، فالإعاقة السمعية التي قد يعاني منها الطفل قد تجعله في وضع لا يمكنه من الإحساس بالمؤثرات التي تصدرها الأم أو إدراكها، مما ينعكس سلباً على التفاعل المتبادل بينهما فالطفل المعاق سمعيا ينتج بنفسه محيطاً فقيراً بالمؤثرات وأقل مناسبة لتطوره بالمقارنة مع الطفل العادي، لذلك يكون الطفل المعاق سمعياً أكثر اعتماداً على أمه بفرض أعباء أكثر عليها من الطفل العادي حيث تكرس جهدها البدني والعاطفي للعناية به وبأنشطته الخارجية إلا أن بعض الأمهات يرين أن هذا الوضع عبء لا يستطعن تحمله.*
*كما أشار إلى أن رعاية الأب للطفل لا تقل أهمية عن رعاية الأم، فلم يعد صحيحاً بعد ذلك المبدأ الذي ظل عصوراً طويلة يسيطر على الفكر السيكولوجي والذي ينادي بأن الأم خاصة والإناث عامة، هن أقدر على تحمل تلك المسؤوليات وهن الأكثر أهلية للقيام برعاية الطفل، لذلك تأثير الأب يجب أن يفهم في إطار الوحدة الأسرية حيث إنه يؤثر في تطور الطفل بطريقتين: طريقة مباشرة وذلك من خلال تفاعله المباشر، وتجربته المميزة مع الطفل حيث يمكنه أن يعزز تطور الطفل من خلال سلوكه نحوه، وطريقة غير مباشرة وذلك من خلال علاقته بالأم، فالزوج يمكنه أن يوفر للزوجة الأم ـ دعماً انفعالياً عاطفياً وذلك ينعكس على علاقة الأم بالطفل، ويمكن أيضاً أن يؤثر التفاعل بين الزوجين وكذا طبيعة العلاقة بينهما في سلوك الأب نحو الطفل.* 
*من جانبه, أكد أستاذ التربية الخاصة جامعة الطائف سعيد علي الزهراني أن أساليب معاملة الوالدين لطفلهما المعاق تتوقف على عوامل شتى يمكن أن تكون نابعة من عوامل شعورية أو لاشعورية لدى الوالدين, منها استعدادهما الفطري, ونوع التربية والثقافة التي نشأ فيها كل منهما , وما مرا به من تجارب في مراحل النمو المختلفة , ومدى توافقهما في الحياة الزوجية مشيرا إلى أن من أهم أساليب المعاملة الوالدية التي تعبر عن اتجاه الوالدين نحو طفلهما المعاق سمعياً.*
*وقال " من المسلم به أن الحب والتعاطف داخل الأسرة من أهم الأمور اللازمة لنمو الطفل المعاق, ولكن ينبغي أن يكون هذا الحب وهذا العطف بشكل معتدل ومتكافئ في مقداره مع بقية أفراد أسرته, بحيث يوفر للطفل الدفء العاطفي الذي يشعره بالطمأنينة وأنه محبوب ومرغوب فيه ويبعده في نفس الوقت عن أي اضطراب نفسي قد يتعرض له".* 
*وأوضح الزهراني أن الطفل المعاق سمعياً – كغيره من الأطفال عاديي السمع – في حاجة إلى الشعور بأنه مرغوب فيه مثل إخوته, ويجب على والديه تقديم يد المساعدة إليه في كل جوانب حياته, مشيرا إلى أن من أهم الأمور تشجيعه على النجاح في حياته ومكافحة الفشل في أي أمر ما سواء الدراسة أو حتى في علاقاته بالآخرين, كما يجب أن يتواجدا معه دائما ويصطحباه معهما لأي مكان يقصدانه سواء إلى المناسبات أو المتنزهات,بالإضافة إلى مشاركته أفراحه وأحزانه, ووجوب الخوف عليه دون قلق أو لهفة, والتفاخر به عندما يجيد أمراً ما أو يقوم بأعمال حسنة داخل أو خارج المنزل, ومن هنا ستظهر نتائج هذا التعامل التي دائما ما تتمثل في شعور الطفل المعاق بالحنان والدفء الأسري.*  
*م/ن جريدة الوطن السعوديه* 

تمنياااتي لهم بالعيش السعيد والتوفيق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*موفقه..وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## رحيق الامل

يسلمو ع الطرح
القيم ما ننحرم
منك
تحياتي
رحيق الامل

----------


## فرح

> *يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
> 
> *موفقه..وعساكِ على القوه*



 مشكوووره يالغلا
ويعطيك العااافيه لاحرمنا هالطله 
دوووم تواااصلك الغاالي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو ع الطرح
> القيم ما ننحرم
> منك
> تحياتي
> رحيق الامل



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
حضوووور نعتز به ونتمنى ان يكون باستمراااار يالغلا
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتي بخيييير

----------

